# my 4y old reds(11)in a 140g



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

Heers a few pics of my baby reds. very tough raisin these fry,but lots of







from some other stories.best thing i found sofar is lot's of brine shrimp
View attachment 79083
View attachment 79084


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

welcome to p-fury man

thats cool man, were are u located?


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> welcome to p-fury man
> 
> thats cool man, were are u located?


Adergrove b.c.(CANADA)








i'll be postin more cool pics just as soon as
figure out my computer


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

i'll try another pic or somthin
View attachment 79099


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

wecome to p-fury









what size fry tanks u using?

How long have you been having sucsess with the fry?


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

nice Ps and







to p-fury
unleash the fury


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanx for the replys








starter fry tank 20gal 
2month olds in a50gal
View attachment 79278
-2m olds eating blood worms
View attachment 79279
-mother tank 140g 
View attachment 79280
-1 week frys


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very Nice, Can we see some pics of the parents


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

:rasp: Just fed the neighbors goldfish
View attachment 79404
View attachment 79405
View attachment 79406


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Sweet pics, thanks for posting them up. They lost most of there red huh, but they really look shiny and nice.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

looking good man


----------



## 'Ty' (Aug 29, 2005)

i live in Van ..maybe i'll buy some from you


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

Do you already have a tank and how big
and how many baby reds do you want I have about 15 ready for a good home


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

cool pics, and







how big are your reds?


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

AROUND 8" AND A COUPLE OF FEMS CLOSE TO 10"


----------

